#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  История жизни Гендуна Чопела

## Liza Lyolina

Фильм "Разгневанный монах: отблеск Тибета (история жизни Гендуна Чопела)" / "Angry Monk: Reflections on Tibet".

http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2049502

----------

Дмитрий Певко (28.07.2009)

----------

